# Combo Fishing/Camping Trip Mid July



## OhioWolverine97 (Aug 3, 2016)

A vacationed planned with friends got cancelled because of work scheduling, so I am now looking to do a solo fishing/camping trip. It will be mid July and will last 4 or 5 days. As of now, I am not focused on any one particular region in Michigan. I live in central ohio.

I am looking to spend the entire time fishing, hiking, hiking to fishing spots, and camping. I do not have a boat, so I will either be renting a kayak or standing on the bank. Pike and smallmouth are my preferred types of game fish. And I will be tent camping.

Would appreciate if anyone could share some of their favorite places in Michigan. Favorite campgrounds, day hikes, state parks, state parks, or just beautiful Michigan scenery. Thanks in advance!

FYI, the only activity I had planned was to kayak and fish the Indian river.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

One state park I used to hit was Ludington.
Lots of trail ,decent to good or better fishing. Hamlin lake ,the short stretch of river to lake Michigan offered diversity ,though no solitude and plenty of people.


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

Sylvania wilderness area in Watersmeet. It would be a long haul, but sounds like exactly what you're looking for. Phenomenal smallmouth a short paddle from rustic campsites on Clark lake.


----------



## OhioWolverine97 (Aug 3, 2016)

Thanks for such quick responses!! 

Sylvania Wildnerness Area looks amazing, and a long haul. But that one is definitely going in the future trip jar. 

I will have to check out Ludington and Hamlin lake too.


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

triplelunger said:


> Sylvania wilderness area in Watersmeet. It would be a long haul, but sounds like exactly what you're looking for. Phenomenal smallmouth a short paddle from rustic campsites on Clark lake.


2nd this. Worth giving up a day for the extra travel, IMHO. No jet skis, waterskiers, drunks in PB's. Great SMB fishing. Pike available in Whitefish and Crooked lakes. Maybe an extra mosquito or two, but heck, that's what DEET is for.


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

OhioWolverine97 said:


> Thanks for such quick responses!!
> 
> Sylvania Wildnerness Area looks amazing, and a long haul. But that one is definitely going in the future trip jar.
> 
> I will have to check out Ludington and Hamlin lake too.


This is just my opinion, but Ludington state park is more like a trailer park on those summer weekends. It may even be filled up for those weekends already. Again, just my opinion, and with that said, Hamlin is a great place to fish for what you're looking for. Just expect a LOT of company.


----------



## OhioWolverine97 (Aug 3, 2016)

Wanted to provide an update to some ideas I had. North manitou island and more specific, lake manitou, was a finalist of trip plans. But many people mentioned it was a place for more experienced hikers and campers. Which I am not. 

From researching many places, I have narrowed my trip to the UP. Sylvania is one trip idea. And since you can take dogs, i am now very seriously considering this idea. Many people have mentioned the great fishing. The only negative here is focusing the trip on one place. Right now i am leaning towards sightseeing Michigan. So i have found several day hikes around copper harbor, munising, and the porkies. 

Not sure how much fishing will be done but it will be nice to sightsee and find places I would lile to revisit. All fishing will need to be done on the shore.

Any cool hikes/fishing spots in the eastern UP?


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Have a look at Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore. My dad and I 29 years ago did a 3 day backpacking trip there. We parked near Little Beaver Lake, and did a short haul with the full packs to the campsites near the lake at the mouth of Beaver Creek. We bought pasties at a roadside shop earlier in the day, and enjoyed them after camp was set up in the evening. The rest of the foot was dehydrated, backpacking-type food.

From there we did several mile day hikes up and down the lakeshore trail. We tried fishing in Little Beaver Lake, but were so inexperienced it was comical. We wet waded in water that felt like it was just above freezing. This was Labor Day weekend 1988, the Drought of 1988. Black flies were a presence to be reckoned with, but I don't recall either of us were abducted by them. Weather was good. There were one or two small groups of people we saw, but pretty much had the place to ourselves.

Also read about the Porcupine Mountains. This is not in your target area, but great backpacking can be had there. Many moons ago I did a week long trip there, and it was the start of my backpacking career. A few streams to hike and camp along, in addition to Lake Superior.


----------



## OhioWolverine97 (Aug 3, 2016)

Just got back from an amazing UP trip! The beauty up there is one of a kind. 


After doing some research and taking the advice from everyone on this forum, I decided to spend the entire week in the UP. I spent last sunday through friday, working my way from west to east.

Sunday I stayed at Union Bay campground. My site was right along superior. Would definitely stay there again.



Monday morning I hit the escarpment trail. I parked at the bottom and hiked to lake of the clouds. Wow!! I will remember the hike forever. After i stopped at the jampot (it is true, the place is amazing)!!! And drove 26 from jampot to copper harbor. Ended up staying in houghton.



The porkies were so beautiful I headed back on tuesday and hit presque isle, overlooked falls, greenstone falls, summit peak. 



In the future I will probably spend the entire week in the porkies. 



Wednesday I drove to black river harbor and hit several of the waterfalls along 513. Then was blown away by bond falls. One of my favorites. I could have spent hours there.



Thursday I woke up and drove to Munising. And hit several waterfals in the area, along with the Pictured Rocks scenic overlook. Had mans best friend with me so many of the waterfalls near Munising were off limits. 



Friday I hit Tahquamenon falls before eating a pastie and heading home. 



I stopped at many scenic overlooks and parks along the way. A return trip to drive along superior will be in the works. Overall the trip was even better then I could have hoped for. Mans best friend was my perfect comparison.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Well done! Thanks for the report!


----------

